
Tearful Tech Mogul Jailed After Probation Revoked in Domestic Violence Case - rasengan
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/08/31/tearful-tech-mogul-jailed-domestic-violence/
======
noloblo
A significant event for the #metoo movement signifying the hubris and
deification of a startup founder and sad to see the coverage focusing on his
resume rather than the actual heinous crime he committed

